# Farmall Super A - Black Smoke



## Floyd Calkins (Jan 20, 2019)

Thoughts on Farmall Super A- This tractor gets minimum use.. I used it about a month ago .. no issues. .This morning it started up fine - about 8F degs this morning.. plowing 16" of snow. . . no issues for the first 30 minutes.. then notice some blade smoke when under load... Then it continued to get worse and worse.. tractor acted like it was going to stall. .but I was able to get it backed in under cover..

Wondering where to start? could this be as simple as cleaning the carburetor?


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Blue smoke? Black smoke? Need more info. Black smoke = too much fuel. Blue smoke = oil consumption.


----------



## Floyd Calkins (Jan 20, 2019)

BLACK smoke. .. so if TOO much fuel .. what's that mean? float stuck??


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Sounds like a stuck float valve. Easy rebuild on an A. I rebuilt mine and it took an hour at most. Got my kit from a New Holland dealer. PJ


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Could even be a plugged intake or loose butterfly. If it uses a hose for the intake pipe. Make sure it isnt bad on inside. Could be a piece of stuff under the needle valve, not letting it seat. I would blow out the carb first before I spend money for a kit. Just me I am tight.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Stuck float or oil level too high in the oil bath oil filter and cold so it chokes the engine. We used to put a bit of kerosene in the filter oil to thin it down for winter use when I was a kid. Gets down to near zero the oil gets thick and clogs the media if you use 30 wt in the filter. Now days everyone uses 10/30, but worth checking.


----------



## davesharp.ds (Dec 24, 2018)

Could have air restriction. Does this have an oil bath air cleaner? May have moisture in it that has froze.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

8 Degrees F. Don't be surprised if you go back out start it up and all is fine. The carburetor uses a venturi and the causes the air to freeze as it passes thru it. Often called carburetor icing. This can affect engine performance by reducing the air that can pass through the carburetor.


----------



## althauseric42 (11 mo ago)

Floyd Calkins said:


> Thoughts on Farmall Super A- This tractor gets minimum use.. I used it about a month ago .. no issues. .This morning it started up fine - about 8F degs this morning.. plowing 16" of snow. . . no issues for the first 30 minutes.. then notice some blade smoke when under load... Then it continued to get worse and worse.. tractor acted like it was going to stall. .but I was able to get it backed in under cover..
> 
> Wondering where to start? could this be as simple as cleaning the carburetor?


try cleaning the carb and also try running sea foam or fuel treatment in fuel may help


----------



## 560Dennis (Aug 31, 2021)

Other s say , I say to much fuel , like needle is not seating , 
I like to know what carburetor you have ?


----------

